# Volvo Penta MD22L Gear box problems



## Minnie B (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi
Our current location is Weymouth England.
We have just purchased a new/used engine to put in our yacht to replace the absolutely worn out one.
We currently have a Volvo Penta MD17C which came the boat. The original engine was a Perkins 4108.
We have purchased a Volvo MD22L. It came with a angled gearbox and apparently we need a straight one.(We did not do our home work).
My question is what is the difference apart from the obvious which is the angle. Can we buy a part to change the output direction?
We are totally clueless and don't want to be ripped off by the Volvo dealers. I know that the MD22 is the same as the Perkins Prema M60 so would it be cheaper to get a perkins gear box?


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

If I'm reading your post correctly it sounds like you bought an engine with a V-drive transmission. I'm assuming since the MD22L is out of production that it's a remanufactured unit or a running takeout from another boat. In either case, if you bought it from a dealer it's surprising they wouldn't have mentioned the V-drive and asked if your boat would accept it. If your boat is set up for a rear shaft output you will need to lose the V-drive and replace the entire transmission. Most marine engines use aftermarket transmissions from ZF Hurth, Velvet Drive, Twin Disc, etc. The standard rear output transmission on the Perkins M50 was the Hurth HBW-125. A new transmission is around $2,000 US. I'd strongly recommend buying new as the Hurth in particular seem to have about a 2,000 hour lifespan so with any rebuild you will be on borrowed time.


----------



## Minnie B (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice to hear from you and thanks for the advice. No we did not get much help from the seller however we also did not see the angel of the shaft at the gearbox end so it all seems to be our fault. Sucks, We are in England and the best offer so far is a TMC 260 gearbox replacement for 1,6oo UK pounds, Again Sucks, Any ideas?? 
Mini


----------

